# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Operatie mislukt

## rudytaxi

Beste,
Een goeie vriend van ons is een tijdje geleden binnen gemoeten in het ziekenhuis omdat hij problemen had met zijn hoofd ( duizeligheid ) hij zou hievoor maar een paar dagen moeten binnen blijven , nu blijkt dat ze hem hebben geopereerd aan zijn voet na -+ 6 maand .
Onze vriend zit nu in een rolstoel en kan niet meer stappen of steunen op zijn voet kan zelfs zijn voet niet meer bewegen .
Ze vertellen hem wel dat er een fout is gebeurd met de operatie en dat ze een pees hebben geraakt ????? 
Is hier iets aan te doen , bestaan er fondsen voor zulke mislukking?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ruby,
Wat vervelend voor je goede vriend dat de operatie verkeerd is gegaan!
Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond de volgende informatie:

*Operatiefout, medische misser of onjuiste medicatie*
_Waar heeft u recht op na een operatiefout of medische misser?_
* Onverzekerde ziektekosten
* Hulp- en verplegingskosten
* Inkomensverlies
* Verminderde pensioenopbouw
* Smartengeld
_Wat doen onze letselschadespecialisten voor u ?_
Uiteraard heeft u recht op een geldelijke vergoeding. De aard en ernst van uw letsel bepalen de hoogte van de claim. Zeer specifieke kennis is nodig omdat geen enkele zaak, ook niet die van u, hetzelfde is.
Daarnaast bepalen we uw verlies van verdienvermogen en berekenen uw pensioenschade en de belastingschade. Dit zijn ingewikkelde berekeningen die samen met onze specialisten worden gemaakt.
Ook is belangrijk dat het netwerk korte lijnen heeft met revalidatiecentra en psychotherapeuten waar u snel terecht kunt en die u kunnen helpen snel uw conditie weer op peil te krijgen en het trauma te verwerken. Zo maakt u de kans groter dat u uw werk of onderneming kunt behouden.
Raadpleeg daarom één van onze letselschadespecialisten die kosteloos een eerste gesprek met u hebben of u snel telefonisch kunnen informeren of hetgeen u aangeboden heeft gekregen van de verzekeraar wel klopt met wat gebruikelijk is.
http://www.operatiefouten.nl/meerinfo.html op deze site kunt u kijken naar een letselschadespecialist in uw buurt of u kunt bellen met 0800-5550700 (gratis)
_(Bron; operatiefouten.nl)_

*Stichting Letselschade Nederland*
Stichting Letselschade Nederland begeleidt mensen die slachtoffer zijn geworden van een verkeers- of bedrijfsongeval, veroorzaakt door derden. En mensen die schade hebben ondervonden door een medische fout of door zinloos geweld.
Wanneer u een van deze zaken is overkomen, willen wij u op deze website belangrijke informatie verschaffen over de stappen die u moet nemen om op de juiste wijze het letselschadetraject te doorlopen.
Hebt u algemene vragen over letselschade of specifieke vragen over de behandeling van uw zaak? Neemt u dan per e-mail of telefonisch contact met ons op. 
_Bestuur:_
Voorzitter: Alice van Rooijen-Robinson (arts)
_Contactpersonen:_
Hebt u vragen en wilt u informatie, dan kunt u contact opnemen met Asha van Rooijen of Tijmen Dijkhorst.
*Adresgegevens:*
Stichting Letselschade Nederland
Kruisweg 59
2011 LB Haarlem
023 - 5516393 / (Amsterdam 020 5148126)
Email: [email protected]
Internet: www.stichtingletselschade.nl
_(Bron; stichtingletselschade.nl)_

Op deze website http://www.letselschade-expert.com/ nog meer informaite.

Ik hoop dat je goede vriend wat aan deze informatie heeft.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ruby,

Ik heb je profielreactie gelezen en even verder voor je gezocht, was wel moeilijker om informatie te vinden maar ik vond het volgende;

*Wat is letselschade?*
Door een ongeval, medische fout of misdrijf kan iemand letsel oplopen. Persoonlijk leed en letsel heeft voor iedereen grote gevolgen. Het belangrijkste is natuurlijk dat het slachtoffer weer geneest. Maar vaak is er ook financiele schade. Het slachtoffer komt voor moeilijke vragen te staan over de aansprakelijkheid, de schade en hoe hij vergoeding kan krijgen.
Bij de informatie op deze website gaan we uit van de situatie dat een ander (mogelijk) aansprakelijk is voor de letselschade van het slachtoffer. Of iemand anders al dan niet aansprakelijk is, kan alleen uw letselschade-advocaat beoordelen.
_In het Belgische recht wordt geen onderscheid gemaakt naargelang de aard van de letsels. De begroting van de letselschade gebeurt in principe dus op dezelfde wijze voor een whiplash - patiënt als voor een persoon die een vingerkootje heeft verloren of die een psychisch trauma (met depressie) heeft opgelopen. Alle bewezen fysieke en psychische (geestelijke) schade als gevolg van het verkeersongeval moet worden vergoed. De juristen hebben de schadelijke gevolgen enkel maar in soorten ingedeeld om ze gemakkelijker te kunnen bespreken.
Zo ook is in principe de rechtsgrond zonder belang: van zodra het recht op schadevergoeding vaststaat moet deze integraal worden betaald aan het slachtoffer, ongeacht of de schade gebaseerd is op de burgerlijke aansprakelijkheid,of op de wetgeving betreffende de zwakke weggebruikers (art. 29bis WAM), of op de verplichtingen van het Gemeenschappelijk Motorwaarborgfonds, of op een medische fout, of op een verkeersinbreuk (samen met art. 1382 Burgerlijk Wetboek). Maar soms is het slachtoffer enkel gerechtigd op een vergoeding die forfaitair (dus niet volgens de werkelijkheid) wordt bepaald, zoals bij toepassing van het arbeidsongevallenrecht of van een sommenverzekering._
*Adres*
Jan van Rijswijcklaan 164
2020 Antwerpen
*correspondentie:* 
bijkantoor Guido Gezellestraat 12A 
2630 Aartselaar 
tel: 0475 45.78.14
fax 03/877.98.60
_(Bron; advodirect.com en lichamelijk-letsel.be)_

*Federale ombudsdienst 'Rechten van de patiënt'*
*Nederlandstalige ombudspersoon:*
Mevr. Sylvie Gryson
Tel: +32 (0)2 524 85 20
E-mail: [email protected]
*Franstalige ombudspersoon:*
Mevr. Marie-Noëlle Verhaegen
Tel: +32 (0)2 524 85 21
E-mail: [email protected]
_(Bron; health.belgium.be)_
Misschien kan je je vraag hier neerleggen, zij zijn ervoor om de rechten van de patiënt te beschermen en weten misschien waar je in België terecht kan met je klacht/probleem?! 

*Doel voor 2010*
Minister van Gezondheid Laurette Onkelinx heeft een wetsvoorstel ingediend om een vergoedingsfonds op te richten voor slachtoffers van medische ongevallen. Daardoor zal de procedure voor slachtoffers en zorgverstrekkers vereenvoudigen.
"Over het wetsvoorstel, goedgekeurd in de ministerraad van half mei, wordt normaal tegen januari-februari 2010 gestemd. Vervolgens zullen we 5 tot 6 maanden nodig hebben om een ploeg samen te stellen en het fonds werkelijk te laten functioneren. Wij willen echter alle schade vergoeden die zich voordoet na de oprichting van het fonds (januari-februari 2010), ook al zal de patiënt waarschijnlijk tot (het einde van) de zomer moeten wachten om een formele klacht te kunnen indienen." Intussen hebben slachtoffers er alle belang bij een dossier samen te stellen.
Slachtoffers van een medisch ongeval kunnen zich rechtstreeks tot het fonds richten. Een team van 20 tot 25 specialisten in juridische en medische kwesties zal in een erg korte tijdspanne een onderzoek uitvoeren, een standpunt innemen en advies uitbrengen. Afhankelijk van het geval zal het fonds het slachtoffer zelf vergoeden, het dossier terugsturen naar de verzekeringsmaatschappij van de zorgverstrekker of het ziekenhuis, of de klacht nietig verklaren. 
*Welke weg legt uw dossier af?*
U denkt het slachtoffer te zijn van een medische fout met schade tot gevolg? Welke stappen moet u doorlopen? *Als slachtoffer kan u zich altijd eerst tot uw arts of zorgverstrekker richten of tot de bemiddelingsdienst van het betrokken ziekenhuis voor een minnelijke schikking. Lukt dat niet, dan beschikt de patiënt over twee mogelijkheden. Of hij richt zich tot het vergoedingsfonds, of hij stelt een rechtsvordering in.* “De patiënt kan die twee procedures zelfs gelijktijdig opstarten, maar hij zal nooit twee keer vergoed worden”, preciseert men op het kabinet van de minister van Gezondheid. De rechter zal de gerechtelijke regeling niet kunnen afsluiten zolang het vergoedingsfonds geen advies heeft uitgebracht. “Het nieuwe recht op schadevergoeding die voortvloeit uit het begrip schade zonder aansprakelijkheid betekent niet dat men zomaar alles vergoedt”, zegt de expert. Praktische uitleg. 
_(Bron; netto.tijd.be)_

Ik hoop dat je hier wat verder mee komt en je vriend kan helpen!
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Jeanine2010

Dag Ruby, 

Inderdaad erg vervelend om te horen, hoe gaat het nu met hem? Hebben jullie al hulp gevonden?

Ik ben namelijk vrijwilliger bij LetselschadeSlachtoffer.nl, wij zijn ontstaan omdat we merkten dat de wereld van letselschadeclaims een agressieve wereld is, waarin zowel verzekeraars als belangenbehartigers vaak misbruik (proberen te) maken van slachtoffers. Verzekeraars proberen een zo laag mogelijk bedrag uit te keren, belangenbehartigers proberen zelf een zo groot mogelijk deel van de claim op te strijken. 

Wij geven tips, voorbeeldbrieven en advies aan slachtoffers. Daarmee is het mogelijk zelf de aansprakelijkheid van een ongeval erkend te krijgen. Daarna kan men uitrekenen wat de schade is en deze bij de juiste instantie claimen. Ook als de aansprakelijke partij niet bekend is, bijvoorbeeld omdat de veroorzaker van het ongeval doorgereden is, zijn er mogelijkheden.

U of uw vriend kan altijd contact met ons opnemen om te kijken wat we voor hem kunnen betekenen. Alle hulp die wij bieden is namelijk altijd kosteloos, dus u weet zeker dat u geen geld uit hoeft te geven om zijn schade te claimen. 

Hartelijke groeten, 
Jeanine
[email protected]

----------

